# plowing roads, pay rates



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

Im looking into putting my truck on a city, fitchburg, ma. It is a 98 gmc 3500, single rear axle 8 ft plow. Technically its a 1 ton but more meets the criteria of a 3/4 ton, as most people hear one ton and think dually 9 ft plow.

Anyways what do you guys think? Some roads are beat and hills can be steep, but I have to imagine if you go easy on your truck it pays off right? I do have 4wd, good tires and will be putting weight on the back, (flat bed body) any other suggestions? 

There rates are $50 and $60 per hour depending on the size truck? Are these fair? what do yo u think it costs to run a truck like this, 5.7l gas. do they tend to stick the new guys on **** routes?


----------



## snoway63 (Dec 29, 2009)

I dont do roads but i wouldnt plow for less then 75 hr for roads you need to take into account your fuel and wear and tear on your truck, down here in hy they get anywhere from 65 and up depending on truck size and plow size, good luck


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*gonna see*

I have been thinking about looking into it for my local rds.I think you need good ins. though....I think i can make more doing lotz,but some of my customers are on willcall,and with the county i should be able to just do a route....hmmmmmmmmmmm gonna see.ILL be back


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

How can you plow roads properly with a 3/4-ton truck and an 8-foot plow? What kind of roads are these? The residential roads we do cannot be done properly without a side wing on the truck. You can't round off the corners without one - they stay all square and jutting out into the traffic lane.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*small roads*

some of our roads are barely wide enough for 2.5 cars to get through.All curvy,and sloping,and are the last to get done...sometimes it will be 3-4 days before the city gets to them....schools close down here on a chance of snow....roads are too dangerous.I am from Chicago,and have had wider Allys...so plenty to sub out.i will look into this and find out soon.Real busy with my day job/health to get to it now + its the WORLD CHICKEN FESTIVAL WEEK....yep ,were big time down here,and close off Main street for 4 days to play....K.F.C. is our claim to fame check it out http://chickenfestival.com/


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

Massachusetts has alot of narrow windy roads, back roads, dead ends, neighboorhoods etc that get plowed with pickups, its pretty common down here. Just 2 years ago the state was hiring 3/4 ton pickups for the ramps


----------



## GTLS (Nov 29, 2008)

Plowing in the dirty burg.... Doesn't sound like fun. Why not pick up some accounts for yourself and make that hourly wage in much less time?


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*$$$$$$$$$*



1/2tonthatcould;1311682 said:


> Massachusetts has alot of narrow windy roads, back roads, dead ends, neighboorhoods etc that get plowed with pickups, its pretty common down here. Just 2 years ago the state was hiring 3/4 ton pickups for the ramps


Whats the payrate like,,,,per push,inch,hour.....shift? Thanks


----------



## 1/2tonthatcould (Aug 5, 2011)

all by the hour, cities pay 3/4 ton trucks 50-55 depending on the city, one tons 60-70, backhoes are 75-90, loaders 90+


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

My 3/4 ton gets just shy of 90 hr plowing for the city.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*WoW*




LunchBox;1312925 said:


> My 3/4 ton gets just shy of 90 hr plowing for the city.


Thats why yer state is broke....ill take 90 per hr


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

jerrywane;1312982 said:


> Thats why yer state is broke....ill take 90 per hr


Cost of living is very high up here. All the rates are very fair to both the contractor and the town. Plus, I hate to break it to you, but every state is broke.


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*O.k.*



LunchBox;1314346 said:


> Cost of living is very high up here. All the rates are very fair to both the contractor and the town. Plus, I hate to break it to you, but every state is broke.


you got that right...ssoon it will get better...like id say 2012 just a guess....but pretty dam possitive!:salute:


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

jerrywane;1314609 said:


> you got that right...ssoon it will get better...like id say 2012 just a guess....but pretty dam possitive!:salute:


well if we get rid of this president maybe 2012 will be a different year ussmileyflag


----------



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

*Yeppa!!*

Thats what i was shouting...........progressive m n f ers..leave us [email protected] last


----------



## LunchBox (Oct 28, 2010)

*100% brotha*



jerrywane;1316103 said:


> Thats what i was shouting...........progressive m n f ers..leave us [email protected] last


Thumbs Up ussmileyflag


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Best to calculate your costs before doing anything*



1/2tonthatcould;1310771 said:


> Im looking into putting my truck on a city, fitchburg, ma. It is a 98 gmc 3500, single rear axle 8 ft plow. Technically its a 1 ton but more meets the criteria of a 3/4 ton, as most people hear one ton and think dually 9 ft plow.
> 
> Anyways what do you guys think? Some roads are beat and hills can be steep, but I have to imagine if you go easy on your truck it pays off right? I do have 4wd, good tires and will be putting weight on the back, (flat bed body) any other suggestions?
> 
> There rates are $50 and $60 per hour depending on the size truck? Are these fair? what do yo u think it costs to run a truck like this, 5.7l gas. do they tend to stick the new guys on **** routes?


If you are not sure what it is costing you to run your truck and plow based on your overhead and expenses I would certainly consider doing so. Check out a CD we have called know why you charge what you charge. You can calculate your cost per hour for your company and it is simple, accurate and professional.

Call if you have any questions or check it out online at www.profitsareus.com


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Better check on insurance first. Most municipalities have minimum requirements. I plow for a very small town and need 2 mil Aggregate on my Gen. Liability and 1 mil on comm. vehicle policies. You'll go broke doing anything for 50-60 an hour. I'd be around 75-80 minimum here with a pickup. Plow only, no salt.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

my town pays $100 per hour, and requires one million in liability insurance.


----------



## benben (Nov 27, 2010)

tjctransport;1328153 said:


> my town pays $100 per hour, and requires one million in liability insurance.


what town in New Jersey are you talking about i would be interested in it.. i live in NY!


----------



## Buck331 (Aug 19, 2010)

Commercial Vehicle Insurance w/Million dollar liablity - $1200.00 Per Year divided by $50.00 per hour would equal 24 hours.

New Plow Cost - $6000.00 divided by $50.00 per hour would equal 120 hours of plowing.

You just plowed for 6 days straight and have not yet accounted for vehicle or fuel costs!

$85 per hour minimum or leave it parked. Yes someone will do it for $50 - $65 per hour... let him or her have the job!

"bighornjd" and "tjctransport" are right on target... You will busy going broke!


----------



## StrongestDad (Dec 31, 2011)

I talked to a guy that used to plow rds in the 70's and they were paying him 55 per hr for like ford 800 6 wheelers with a 10' plow. Lol. Desiel was 30 cents a gallon. Operators were making 5 per hr. Lol. That was the time to make $$$$


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

1/2tonthatcould;1310771 said:


> Im looking into putting my truck on a city, fitchburg, ma. It is a 98 gmc 3500, single rear axle 8 ft plow. Technically its a 1 ton but more meets the criteria of a 3/4 ton, as most people hear one ton and think dually 9 ft plow.
> 
> Anyways what do you guys think? Some roads are beat and hills can be steep, but I have to imagine if you go easy on your truck it pays off right? I do have 4wd, good tires and will be putting weight on the back, (flat bed body) any other suggestions?
> 
> There rates are $50 and $60 per hour depending on the size truck? Are these fair? what do yo u think it costs to run a truck like this, 5.7l gas. do they tend to stick the new guys on **** routes?


something for you to think about , worst case scenerio's especially because you may face them 
1)no such thing as "easy on your truck" if a storm is dumping 1-2'' @ hr. .theyre all not going to be easy.
2)more like $85-$125. Keep your eyes and ears open for something more substantial . dont sell yourself short . 
3)is your '98 truck capable of plowing heavy wet deep snow for hours on end w/o overheating or breaking something ? 
i would lean toward a med duty truck for that application . 
goodluck ussmileyflag


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

Buck331;1418772 said:


> Commercial Vehicle Insurance w/Million dollar liablity - $1200.00 Per Year divided by $50.00 per hour would equal 24 hours.
> 
> New Plow Cost - $6000.00 divided by $50.00 per hour would equal 120 hours of plowing.
> 
> ...


here is the correct math from a real world businessman . sometimes it is cheaper to sit home , let hildago take care of things . when he fails , thats when the big dogs come out and there will be hell to pay.literally.
iv seen it happen the last 2 years we had big storms .
guys hiding under the covers , not showing up , broke with a broke truck , burying themselves in snow and debt. 
Only to ring our phone to ask for service . when i ask them what happen to their man , they say no call , no show . And you try to explain the service you provide in the most inclement weather , to justify our rates .
It's cash only . Sorry. I'd say 75% paid and the other 25% kept shopping around .ussmileyflag


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

No wonder it was so cheap to buy an Ex. town truck W/Belly Plow and full hyd's from the dealer on Rt. 12 ,across the rotary from McD's last year .
He said no one had even looked at it when we made an offer ?


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

I think You should try to find a sub job in one of the local malls , heck from the burg You can even travel a little to reach a mall / contractor in Framingham or Worcester .
$ 50/$60 an hour is way to low , smarter to just sit home and let the others beat the snot out of there equipment .
Then You can pick up there cash jobs when they break LOL


----------



## hightop (Oct 3, 2010)

The county I live in pays $98.00/hr. for a 3/4 or 1 ton pickup w/ plow & spreader, something like $80 I think if you only have a plow, but you won't get many hours down here with only a plow, or even called out much, & yes you must factor in insurance costs.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

he'll need more insurance up front than he thinks. 
overhead
you must get qualified before any scope of work is commenced.


----------



## SCox (Dec 24, 2007)

I guess we are lucky here as far as rates go. We get 192/hr for 3/4 to 1 ton flatbeds with sander. 138/hr for no flatbed. Standby is half that. I have a gravity fed brine system on my trucks that gets 202/hr to pre treat. Insurance has to be 500000 liability. There are several bonuses involved as well. On the flip side we don't get nearly as much snow as a lot of you do.


----------

